# Italy White Pages- Removing Number



## carpaccio (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi,

I have recently moved to Roma for work (do not speak Italian yet unfortunately) and have a landline. However, I do not really like the idea that anybody can simply look up my name/phone number and find my address in the White Pages.

Does anybody know how to get removed from the Italian White Pages?

Cheers,

Oliver


----------



## germanit (Aug 10, 2007)

Write to your phone company and tell them not to list your phone number in the white pages. Then wait what is going to happen.


----------

